# Eggs in 'bator!



## michickenwrangler (Mar 6, 2010)

Set my eggs today.

19 eggs, sire is a partridge cochin lf and the "dams" are gold comets.

Hopefully I'll have chicks in 3 weeks


----------



## cleo (Apr 2, 2010)

How are they doing?


----------



## michickenwrangler (Apr 2, 2010)

Well, since no one was interested, I haven't updated on here although the story is on several threads on the BYC.

First, I dropped the lid on 2 eggs adding water

Of the remaining 17, only 1 was fertile. I added 5 eggs to make sure the turner was balanced. Of those 5, 2 were fertile.

Hatch day #1, the first chick didn't absorb the yolk fully and died a few minutes after hatching.

The other two are due on Easter.

Keep your fingers crossed 

Thank you for asking, Cleo


----------



## dkluzier (Apr 3, 2010)

oh dear.  Is this your first time?  We have 25 that we set on Tuesday, March 30th, so we have a ways to go. 

We set 5 one other time just because we had a young neice coming for a week visit who wanted to hatch.  Only 1 of those hatched, a lonely rooster.  He was never accepted into the flock of 10 that we already had and we ended up having him for dinner.  

What is your current hen to rooster ratio?  If you had that many not fertile it sounds like you may not have a roo who can keep up to the demands of fatherhood.  We had 9 hens and 2 roos and hatched 22 out of 24.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Apr 3, 2010)

Current ratio is 6:1, may be different now. I just got 6 LF cochin chicks and 1 silkie chick today. I'll post pics soon.


----------



## Royd Wood (Apr 27, 2010)

Look forward to pics and we currently have 46 Australorp eggs a week away from hatching and just starting 140 Ringneck Pheasant eggs
Sorry I missed the orig post as its good to see a little bit of chicken news on here


----------



## glenolam (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm on day 22 of a barnyard mix!  At least when I left for work this AM there was some rolling and peeping, but no pipping.

there's 38 in my bator and all were fertile last time I candled a week ago.

Looking forward to pics, too!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Apr 28, 2010)

My silkie died   DH, who has only cried twice before in his life, cried when the little thing died. Not sure exactly why.

We went to TSC a week ago Tuesday and he wanted to get even MORE chicks, so I went Wed after work (I go right by TSC on my way home so it makes it easy to pick stuff up) and they had JUST gotten in some Easter-Egger chicks, so I got 3 of those plus 3 black star pullets so now we're up to 19 chickens.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 29, 2010)

I've got 21 barnyard mix eggs on day 13 here.


----------

